# Class action law suit against Innova???



## Cobalt (Jul 27, 2007)

I am trying to find info, has anyone found out what this is about? There was some mention about the food not being fit for human consumption and euthanized animals in the food. 

There is so much misinformation on the web and I want to make sure before I switch my dogs food. She is currently eating Innova Puppy.

If this is true I am switching Mia to Fromms because it is a 5 star on dog food analysis and is made 2 hours from my house.


----------



## LucyGoosy (Mar 19, 2008)

I just did a google search on "class action suit innova" and found only a suit against a company HSN/Innova that makes cookware that has some kind of problem. I didn't find anything about the Innova company that makes dog food. Where did you hear about this?


----------



## LMH (Jan 2, 2008)

Cobalt said:


> I am trying to find info, has anyone found out what this is about? There was some mention about the food not being fit for human consumption and euthanized animals in the food.
> 
> There is so much misinformation on the web and I want to make sure before I switch my dogs food. She is currently eating Innova Puppy.
> 
> If this is true I am switching Mia to Fromms because it is a 5 star on dog food analysis and is made 2 hours from my house.


Innova is also rated 5 star on dog food analysis so that may not be much help. What websites did you find that info on?


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 27, 2007)

I have no idea if this is valid or not. I was checking out food ratings and found this. This is the only comment that I have found. I would love it if someone with more computer skills would check it out. The bit about the euthanized dogs was for a different food so I don't think this is that bad. It just says "not fit for human consumption".

It came from this site http://hubpages.com/hub/Innova_Adult_Dog_Food_Dry
**** start quote***

"Innova Dog Food Review

There is a class action filed against Innova for using ingredients not fit for human consumption.

At first glance I feel like Innova looks like a great choice in dog foods. When I found out that testing of Innova dog food revealed the ingredients are not fit for human consumption I had to change my opinion of Innova.

I would feed Innova with caution. Keep a watchful eye for any adverse reactions to this seemingly healthy pet food".


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

Dog food has included euthenized animals in their foods. These are picked up by companies like valley proteins, and also includes road kill animals. ( another reason I do not feed kibble food..)


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 27, 2007)

That is sick. I think I'll just feed Mia cupcakes from now on. Yum. Yes I am on a diet, I have frosting on my mind... 

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

The sight seems contradictoryg --they are rating the food 9 out of 10 but then in italics says there is a class action....however, it provides no references to the lawsuit or backs up their statements--If you are concerned I would call the customer service number on the bag and speak with a rep, I have in the past and they have been very helpful (they actually told me not to feed my dog EVO until he was closer to two years old)


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

I did not see naturapet named in the lawsuit--I was more browsing, could you please cut and paste that part (saw the other dog food manufacturers but not the manufacturer of Innova food)


----------



## Cleosmom (Jan 9, 2008)

From what I read, I dind't see natura listed as a defendent to the CAS, however did read that some folks fed Natura brands.

I'll check with our distributor this week when he delivers as we do carry Natura brands where I work.


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks. I sure don't want to spread inaccurate information.


----------



## Dobermaniac (Jul 28, 2007)

Naturapets is on the lawsuit.

"Plaintiffs/Class Representatives,
vs.
MARS INC., MARS PETCARE US, INC., PROCTER
AND GAMBLE CO., THE IAMS CO., COLGATE
PALMOLIVE COMPANY, HILL’S PET NUTRITION,
DEL MONTE FOODS, CO., NESTLÉ USA INC., NESTLÉ
PURINA PETCARE CO., NUTRO PRODUCTS INC.,
*NATURA PET PRODUCTS*, INC., MENU FOODS, INC.,
MENU FOODS INCOME FUND, PUBLIX SUPER MARKETS,
INC., NEW ALBERTSON’S INC., ALBERTSON’S LLC,
THE KROGER CO. OF OHIO, PETCO ANIMAL
SUPPLIES STORES, INC., PET SUPERMARKET,
INC., PET SUPPLIES PLUS/USA INC., PETSMART INC.,
TARGET CORP. AND WAL-MART STORES, INC.,"

43. Defendant, Natura Pet Products, Inc. (“Natura”), is a California corporation with
its principal place of business in California. Natura is in the business of manufacturing,
producing, marketing, distributing, advertising and/or selling dog and cat food and treats for
purchase by the Plaintiffs and the class in Florida and nationwide. Natura manufactures, markets
and advertises pet food and/or treats which have injured the Plaintiffs and the Class as described
more fully below. Natura regularly conducts business in Florida and places pet food products in
the stream of commerce that reach Florida consumers. Natura has made a considerable effort to
promote a sense of trust and confidence in its brands with the intent that the Plaintiffs and the
Case 1:07-cv-21221-CMA Document 333 Entered on FLSD Docket 01/25/2008 Page 18 of 90

CASE NO. 07-21221 CIV ALTONAGA/Turnoff
MALTZMAN FOREMAN, PA, 2 South Biscayne Boulevard, Miami, FL 33131 Tel: 305-358-6555 / Fax: 305-374-9077
19
Plaintiff Class will rely upon and trust in the Natura brand pet food and treats (“No pet food
company in the world makes natural pet foods like Natura. We use only ingredients you’d eat
yourself… .”). See Exhibit “10.”


----------



## Cleosmom (Jan 9, 2008)

Okay, I missed that. Thanks for clarifying! Now I'm a tad more interested in speaking to our distributor.


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

thanks dobermaniac-that helps


----------



## Cleosmom (Jan 9, 2008)

Well, while waiting to speak to our distributor I contacted Natura and in their reply they sent me the following pdf

Natura_Statement_RE_Florida_Lawsuit___FINAL.pdf


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 27, 2007)

I can't open the link. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

I can't either.


----------



## Cleosmom (Jan 9, 2008)

Well poop gang, sorry about that. They sent it to me as an attachment, maybe that's why it can't be opened


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

Cleosmom said:


> Well poop gang, sorry about that. They sent it to me as an attachment, maybe that's why it can't be opened



what is the gyst of their reply Cleosmom?


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Maybe it's because it's in PDF form. ?????


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

So, in what way did Innova cat and dog food injure the pets of the plaintiffs?


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 27, 2007)

I don't think they did that. I think they are "unfit for human consumption" whatever that means. 

It was time for me to start the switch from puppy to all stage anyway so I am almost done switching Mia from Innova puppy to Fromms. If I were still feeding Innova, I would not be super worried about something harming her. It's more likely they think that they use sub ingredients that won't hurt you but are not something you or I would want to eat. 

Hope we find out soon, I hate to see a good food get a bad reputation for no reason.


----------



## BarkNaturalPetFood (Feb 13, 2008)

From page 44:



> *Natura Brand Pet Food*​86. Natura’s marketing also makes the same misleading statements and guarantees as the other Defendants. For example, when marketing its commercial cat food, Natura represents that it is the “Healthiest Pet Food in the World.” Natura further states:
> 
> No pet food company in the world makes natural pet foods like Natura. *We use only ingredients you’d eat yourself*: quality meats, whole grains, fresh fruits and vegetables, and complete vitamin and mineral supplements. For us humans, a diet of natural, wholesome food is essential to living a long healthy life. We believe this fundamental principle is true for your pet, too.​Exhibit “10.” However, the pet food still contains carbohydrate fillers notwithstanding the marketing representations, including barley, rice and potatoes, and the same and/or similar chicken heads and feet described above that the other Defendant Manufacturers use and which the Plaintiffs would hardly consider eating themselves given that they are deemed “inedible” for human consumption. Natura’s website indicates that the chicken meal it uses is exclusive of feathers, heads, feet or entrails, but testing has revealed the presence of feathers in Natura’s pet food contrary to Natura’s representations. Moreover, testing of Natura products has also shown that Natura pet food contains glycoalkaloid toxins from the processing of green potatoes that is at such a high level that it would be toxic to humans, much less small animals. See example at Exhibit “24.” The ingredients and known and unknown contaminants and additives hardly comport with Natura’s claims of the “healthiest Pet Food in the World” and/or food that the Plaintiffs would eat.




I'm not convinced in either direction in this case, however this information certainly casts Natura in a different light. So far I have not seen any mention of a specific brand of food.


----------



## Bungie (Apr 4, 2008)

I researched multiple lawsuits filed and came across a news article. This all in an effort to find edible food for my dog. As a note: I was feeding my dog Nutro suggested by my vet, and now I am looking at Innova(EVO). Please copy and paste the link to this disturbing article on lawsuit. 
http://www.mmdnewswire.com/ntiwide-...nst-pet-food-compnies-nd-retilers-1632-2.html


----------



## Dobermaniac (Jul 28, 2007)

Bungie said:


> I researched multiple lawsuits filed and came across a news article. This all in an effort to find edible food for my dog. As a note: I was feeding my dog Nutro suggested by my vet, and now I am looking at Innova(EVO). Please copy and paste the link to this disturbing article on lawsuit.
> http://www.mmdnewswire.com/ntiwide-...nst-pet-food-compnies-nd-retilers-1632-2.html


I read this article and I did not find Natura anywhere on the lawsuit.

"The Defendants targeted in the Complaint produce pet foods under a wide array of brands and names including: Pedigree®, Sheba®, Goodlife Recipe®, Royal Canine, Iams®, Eukanuba®, Science Diet®, Prescription Diet®, 9 Lives®, Amore®, Gravy Train®, Kibbles-n-Bits® and Nature’s Recipe®, Snausages®, Milk Bone®, Pup-Peroni®, Meaty Bone®, Canine’s Carry Outs®, Jerky Treats®, Wagwells®, Alpo®, Beneful®, Beggin’ Strips®, Dog, Cat, Puppy and Kitten Chow®, Fancy Feast®, Friskies®, Mighty Dog®, Deli-Cat®, Pro Plan®, Purina One®, Natural Choice® Dog and Cat Products, Max® Dog Products, Max® Cat Gourmet Classics, Natural Choice® Complete Care® for cats, Ultra™ Products for dogs, Americas Choice Preferred Pets, Authority, Award, Best Choice, Big Bet, Big Red, Cadillac, Companion, Compliments, Demoulus Market Basket, Eukanuba, Fine Feline Cat, Food Lion, Food Town, Giant Companion, Hannaford, Hill Country Fare, Hy-Vee, Iams, J.E. Mondou, Laura Lynn, Li’l Red, Loving Meals, Medi-Cal, Meijer’s Main Choice, Mighty Dog Pouch, Mixables, Natural Life, Nutriplan, Nutro Max, Nutro Max Gourmet Classics, Nutro Natural Choice, Ol’ Roy, Paws, Pet Essentials, Pet Pride, President’s Choice, Price Chopper, Priority US, Publix, Roche Brothers, Save-a-Lot Special Blend, Schnucks, Science Diet Feline Savory Cuts Cans, Sophistacat, Special Kitty, Springfield Prize, Sprout, Stop and Shop Companion, Tops Companion, Wegmans, Weis Total Pet, Western family US, White Rose, Winn Dixie, Your Pet, LIFELong™, Ol’ Roy and Special Kitty brands of pet food."

I don't think anyone has anything to worry about Natura products. They have one of the most rigorous food inspection procedures in their factories. Natura receives its meat from USDA registered suppliers who follow safe meat handling procedures.

Here are some of Naturas manufacturing procedures.

http://www.naturapet.com/about-natura/manufacturing.asp


----------



## BarkNaturalPetFood (Feb 13, 2008)

No. The lawsuit is quite real, and the first link to it is correct, and does contain information about allegations against Natura. It is basically a lawsuit alleging that the named manufacturers are responsible for deceptive advertising, and negligence regarding the ingredients in the food. 

It is quite odd and seemingly out of place for me to see Natura in this list of foods, as they are the only one of those brands that we carry in our natural and holistic pet food store. 

Nonetheless, I called Natura today to follow up on the previous poster who had a pdf sent to her. The customer service rep said that they believe Natura was mistakenly named in the lawsuit. *But* if you refer to my previous post you will see that specific allegations are made about Natura products. Additionally, the lawsuit (filed in Jan 08) alleges that Natura does not test for Cyanuric Acid whereas Natura's website lists a news release dated May 23 07 that Natura voluntarily began testing for Cyanuric acid. 

Well the Natura rep also forwarded that pdf to me, and here is the text:



> February 25, 2008
> STATEMENT RE: Florida Lawsuit
> FROM: Peter Atkins, President
> Recently, Natura Pet Products was named as a defendant in an industry-wide lawsuit in Florida along with many other pet food manufacturers and major pet food retailers. The claims in this lawsuit against Natura are baseless. Natura continues to stand behind our products 100% and we flatly deny that our products are in any way harmful. We will vigorously defend our good name and reputation by all means at our disposal.
> As independent confirmation of the quality of our products and manufacturing techniques, Natura Pet Products has received certifications from the following four organizations: (1) American Institute of Baking’s Superior rating certification which "confirm a manufacturer's commitment to excellence" (WDJ February, 2006); (2) the USDA’s Organic Production Certification which is a national organic program certifier requiring rigorous inspection and auditing; (3) the USDA’s APHIS (Animal and Plant Health Inspection Service) Registration which verifies that Natura purchases all of our meats from suppliers that meet the stringent requirements of various importing countries for safe meat handling; and (4) ISO Quality Management System 9001:2000 compliance which is an internationally recognized and highly respected system of quality management. In addition to our industry recognized accreditations, Natura employs our own strict standards of quality. Before any of our pet food is shipped, it must pass a stringent series of safety and quality control checks.


Contact me if you want me to email you the original.

-Ben


----------

